# Feeders????



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

What's the best type of feeder there is? How much are they? Where can I get one? I seem to be re filling my little one with my new chickens?? I need a bigger one but what one??? PLEASE HELP ???


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tractor supply or even your local feed tore should have a aluminum 1 gallon hanging feeder. I think they go up to three gallons. I think the 1 gallon is like 20 dollars. I don't keep constant food in the coop I let me chickens mow my grass in the yard soni don't have to.


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lol mowing the grass hahaha I live in Lincolnshire not the USA so I don't know where to buy one


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i let mine free range in the garden, so dont have to keep re filling


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good idea rob


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

where about s in lincolnshire are you Charlie?? pets at home stock a range of chicken stuff including some good sized feeders


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

annlouise said:


> where about s in lincolnshire are you Charlie?? pets at home stock a range of chicken stuff including some good sized feeders


I live in a little town call spilsby but there is a pets at home in Boston or Lincoln but I have been in there and there quite expensive thanks


----------



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

Make your own


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I live in Australia and have a rat & wild bird resistant feeder. It even has a storm cover, so you can use it inside or out of the coop. 
It is made here, but I am pretty sure that they can sent to the rest of the world. I don't work for this company or anything, but have been super happy with there products & service is wonderful too! It holds 4kg of food, & I have 6 chickens using it (not all at once). No chicken food waste at all, and the chickens worked out how to use it very quickly. 
The name is Dine-a-chook or this is the link
http://www.dineachook.com.au/brands/Dine%2da%2dChook.html


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry I am having trouble working out how to delete my previous message. I just realized I shouldnt have put the link!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Should be an edit button at the bottom right of your post. You just click that and delete anything that you don't want in the post.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice handiwork there Shanebaby! I'm liking your ingenuity.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ChickensSayMoo said:


> Sorry I am having trouble working out how to delete my previous message. I just realized I shouldnt have put the link!


As you do not work for that company it's not an issue.


----------

